# Itachi vs Ghost Rider



## Aya Brea (Jun 12, 2009)

Who would win in a fight?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2009)

DAMN YOU Narcissus you beat me to it


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2009)

What can I say? I'm just that good.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 12, 2009)

Ghost Rider wins. This fight doesn't deserve any detail beyond a simple blazing chain coke.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2009)

I hope no one even bothers to bring up the Pennance Stare.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 12, 2009)

Just in case some dumbass tries to use the genjutsu argument, I'll note for all to see that Ghost Rider is a fucking skeleton that so happens to be _on fire_.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 12, 2009)

Itachi would burn up just by being near him =/


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 12, 2009)

Obviously Itachi would win. Those boyish good looks, the purple nail polish, the fishnet stockings, the womens underwear, how can GR even compete?


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 12, 2009)

WITH HIS EVER ERECT FLAMING COCK OF PUNISHMENT.

He always has a boner...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh man this is such a babyshake in Ghost Rider's favor.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Ghost Rider goes in Hell and stomps his whole clan again with him as a souvenir


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

WHICH Ghost Rider?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> WHICH Ghost Rider?


The one from the Fantastic Four animated series of course, who punked Galactus with Penance Stare.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

DEAR HOLLY MOTHER OF GOD, WHAT AN ORIGINAL AND CHALLENGING INTRESTING THREAD THAT HAS NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER BEEN MADE BEFORE!
TO MY ARMS, YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Just in case some dumbass tries to use the genjutsu argument, I'll note for all to see that Ghost Rider is a fucking skeleton that so happens to be _on fire_.



Thank you for the first laugh of my day. So..what if Itachi...nah ok Ghost Rider uses his magic to destroy him.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 12, 2009)

But Itachi has sharingan how can he lose?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 12, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> But Itachi has sharingan how can he lose?



well, sharingan would help him if he was being burned by the fires of hell, or if he was feeling the pain of all the uh... pain he caused....


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> well, sharingan would help him if he was being burned by the fires of hell, or if he was feeling the pain of all the uh... pain he caused....



won't help him. the fires are real not illusions


----------



## Ubogin (Jun 12, 2009)

Amaterasu oneshots 

Ghostrider is not able to endure almost-cloak burning flames


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

exeBeast said:


> Amaterasu oneshots
> 
> Ghostrider is not able to endure almost-cloak burning flames


ghost rider is immune to flames. know your comic characters more.


----------



## Aya Brea (Jun 12, 2009)

I would like to see Itachi use Sharingan on Ghost Rider.

Really .


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

i like to see work on someone with no eyes


----------



## Ubogin (Jun 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> ghost rider is immune to flames. know your comic characters more.



know irony


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> elaborate.


Sarcasm detector fail.


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Sarcasm detector fail.



oh, i can't tell...


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 12, 2009)

But Itachi can breath that giant ball of flame, and that never misses!


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Itachi, clearly.
Ghost rider doesn't have a chance...


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 12, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> But Itachi can breath that giant ball of flame, and that never misses!



Katons only work when lighting up campfires.

Ghost Rider is not a campfire.

Ergo, the katon will do nothing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> Itachi, clearly.
> Ghost rider doesn't have a chance...



It's hard to tell with all the sarcasm in this thread, but I think this guy is serious. Should we crush him? Y/N?


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> It's hard to tell with all the sarcasm in this thread, but I think this guy is serious. Should we crush him? Y/N?



I'm quite serious.
Kagebushin could trick the ghost rider.
The Itachi just comes in with some genjutsu and PWNs him.
It's pretty explanatory..


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 12, 2009)

Endless Mike it's like in your sig, 

How well can galactus with stand torture?

Itachi can form seals at lightspeed (as far as naruto standards) how would galactus react to amertestu burning right through him incenerating him cmopletely

Just swap Galactus with Ghost Rider,


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> Endless Mike it's like in your sig,
> 
> How well can galactus with stand torture?
> 
> ...



Plus amaretasu (the black flame) doesn't it devour other flames?
I'm sure that was said in the Anime.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah, I love the smell of a fresh n00b before its soul is crushed....


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Im not a noob I'm just going with facts


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah sure. Tell me, do you know what gives Ghost Rider his powers?


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> Plus amaretasu (the black flame) doesn't it devour other flames?
> I'm sure that was said in the Anime.



No I was joking, Itachi is murdered sorry if that wasn't clear


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> Plus amaretasu (the black flame) doesn't it devour other flames?
> I'm sure that was said in the Anime.



so your really being serious?


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> No I was joking, Itachi is murdered sorry if that wasn't clear



No I was asking.
Not agreeing.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 12, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Just in case some dumbass tries to use the genjutsu argument, I'll note for all to see that Ghost Rider is a fucking skeleton that so happens to be _on fire_.



This was so funny its sig worthy.


GR rapes without effort. This isn't the Naruto Battle dome ....


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> so your really being serious?



hmm
Yeah you could say that.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> No I was asking.
> Not agreeing.



Then why did you say plus? w/e


----------



## Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> hmm
> Yeah you could say that.



nah thats some good joke.


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> Then why did you say plus? w/e



That couldn't Ameratasu work theoretically? 
Since didn't in the Anime they say that it eats other flames and keeps devouring?
If I'm not mistaken correct me if I'm wrong?



Phanteros said:


> nah thats some good joke.



Well i try.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> That couldn't Ameratasu work theoretically?
> Since didn't in the Anime they say that it eats other flames and keeps devouring?
> If I'm not mistaken correct me if I'm wrong?



You're really asking for it, aren't you?

I'll give you one last chance to back off now, for your own sake....


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You're really asking for it, aren't you?
> 
> I'll give you one last chance to back off now, for your own sake....



It's a simple question.
If you don't want to answer it then don't.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite said:


> It's a simple question.
> If you don't want to answer it then don't.



*sigh*

Okay, here we go:

Ghost Rider's flames are not normal fire. They are demonic flame from *HELL* itself. Furthermore, he draws them from the demon Zarathos, who is a massively powerful reality warper. In addition, Ghost Rider is immortal, and his power, if he unleashes it, is potentially infinite and godlike (stated by Doctor Strange himself, the Sorceror Supreme of the entire universe). In fact he would have defeated the strongest incarnation of the Hulk (who can casually hold planets together) but the only reason he didn't was because he judged the Hulk to be innocent. Ghost Rider has defeated demons and creatures that would shit on Narutoverse casually. In addition, unlike Itachi who needs to use chakra to fuel his attacks, Ghost Rider's stamina and powers are unlimited, so he can just keep fighting and never tire. He has fought against Satan himself and won. Furthermore, he has been tortured in hell so anything Itachi can do is shit compared to that.

No one in Naruto can possibly hope to contend with him.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 12, 2009)

Ochitsuite, read this. Now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He has fought against Satan himself and won.



Wasn't that actually Mephisto disguised as Satan?  I seem to recall that being stated.

Not that this gives Itachi a better chance


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2009)

Ameratasu takes time to charge, for one thing, and it would never devour Ghost Rider's Hellfire. Besides, Itachi would have a flaming chain wrapped around his neck or be run over by a motorcycle before he ever gets to use Ameratasu.

I shouldn't even have to bring up the Pennance Stare.


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Okay, here we go:
> 
> ...


Ok thank you.
Now I'm convinced.


skiboydoggy said:


> Ochitsuite, read this. Now.



Yeah I know.
But I wasn't arguing for the sake of being right or wrong.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Wasn't that actually Mephisto disguised as Satan?  I seem to recall that being stated.
> 
> Not that this gives Itachi a better chance



Pretty mcuh every demon, has called himself Satan in Marvel at one point or another, there's no real way of telling if Mephisto is the real one or like you said just a disguise.


----------



## Sol Bro (Jun 12, 2009)

ROFL Itachi has no chance in this, who honestly thinks he can win.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> oh, i can't tell...





exeBeast said:


> Amaterasu oneshots
> 
> Ghostrider is not able to endure *almost-cloak burning flames*


That should have been a tip off.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jun 13, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> ghost rider is immune to flames. know your comic characters more.


 
  It was a joke !


And the amount of rape threads these days


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Wasn't that actually Mephisto disguised as Satan?  I seem to recall that being stated.
> 
> Not that this gives Itachi a better chance



Mephisto is Marvel's Satan. Or at least, the closest thing they will call satan without geting offensive or religious or anything possibly close to politically incorrect.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2009)

Rape thread...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 13, 2009)

I say thats weak DC has the actuall Satan


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mephisto is very much satanic enough.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2009)

They also have Satannish, who has Satan in his name.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Does Stannish fight the winged angels of heaven? Archangels second only to Jesus Christ Himself?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2009)

DC's grasp on Satan is loose at best. The theology is FUBAR to say the least.


----------



## Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> DC's grasp on Satan is loose at best. The theology is FUBAR to say the least.



You mean Marvel.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> You mean Marvel.


well no, i was talking about DC. But marvel too...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> well no, i was talking about DC. But marvel too...



You do know that Ghost Rider is Marvel right?

also wasn't Hellstorm's father once thought to be the biblical Lucifer.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah, DC was mentioned adn i was going by that.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I say thats weak DC has the actuall Satan



and that weak DC S. your talking about is on par with Marvel's LT just telling you.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Obviously Itachi would win. Those boyish good looks, *the purple nail polish*, the fishnet stockings, the womens underwear, how can GR even compete?



Not a damn thing wrong with that


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> and that weak DC S. your talking about is on par with Marvel's LT just telling you.



 I meant Marvel is weak for only haveing Mephisto

of course DC is badass


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I meant Marvel is weak for only haveing Mephisto
> 
> of course DC is badass



 OK sorry i misread your post since you forgot put commas on your statement.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

for the love of god can we please closed this thread


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I meant Marvel is weak for only haveing Mephisto
> 
> of course DC is badass



Marvel has a council of Mephisto level beings.
Mephisto
Blackheart
Hella
Doormammu
Hades
Plotka(I think)
Someone else...


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> The one from the Fantastic Four animated series of course, who punked Galactus with Penance Stare.



I remember that  After that Galactus was dying


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Does Stannish fight the winged angels of heaven? Archangels second only to Jesus Christ Himself?



Not that I know of, but didn't the two of them fight on even terms before?

And I thought Dormammu was more powerful than Mephisto.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

Mephisto >>>>>>> Dommamu actually


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx8ob0BAkOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2009)

I think Ghost Rider fought the actual Satan, or a being that was supposed to be the actual Satan last time I checked


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 15, 2009)

Marvel doesn't have an actual Satan, or if it does he has yet to make an appearance. 

I stand corrected, it seems.

Linkje, Spam this thread.. It turns me on!)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Marvel doesn't have an actual Satan, or if it does he has yet to make an appearance.
> 
> I stand corrected, it seems.
> 
> Barragan vs Nagato)



There doesn't appear to be any info on that page, but I found his page on the Appendix

Barragan vs Nagato


----------



## Elite Ace (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Is that canon



Yes that is canon  He got pwned


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 16, 2009)

Elite Ace said:


> Is that canon



No its not canon.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

It is


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

Only Marvel animated canon.


----------

